# New sub,need SPL help.



## AudioCr8azy02 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hello every one,
i just got a new sub about a week ago and i'm still learning how to use it etc.

The subwoofer is a hsu research VTF 3 MK4 second tier from vtf 15h. 
I love the sub,and it sounds amazing tight and clean bass from music / movies and gaming. I have a question or two if anyone can help out a noob. 

My receiver is a pioneer 1121-k 1 year old, i followed hsu research directions via their forums and for some odd reason when i check my sub level it's way down to 72db and sub output is at 1.5+DB range and the gain was set at 8:45 during mcacc calibration. When i adjusted the sub output to 80db which their manual said to do output was at 4.5+db. Is that normal to be in the plus range? i thought it was suppose to be in -. My room is 10 width and 18 FT long and about 9 ft height with three doors. I did use their calibration disk with test tone 50hz at listening position. 

I guess what im trying to ask is is + db range okay to use?.


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

I can only speak for Denon and Onkyo but I have both of those set in the plus range. If you dont want it in the plus range cant you just turn up the gain on the sub after calibration? I typically set mine up with audyssey and then adjust the levels to what I like. Normally I turn up the center a little and the subs a bunch.


----------

